# [solved]Xorg modprobe fbcon

## Hollowman

Hi

Ich hab nen Problem. Neu installierte Intel Kiste. Intel Graka. Alles im Kernel drin, keine Module. KMS an.

Xorg installiert und X --configure gemacht. Danach Maus und Tatstaur angepasst. Intel Graka Treiber ist installiert.

Wenn ich jetzt X (X --config /root/xorg.conf.new) starten will startet er und ich hab nen schwarzen Bildschirm. Strg + Alt + Backspace bringt nichts. Mit Strg + Alt + F1 komm ich wieder ins Terminal zurück. 

Da steht dann: FATAL: Load fbcon failed

Wenn ich das ganze mit strace X --config /root/xorg.conf.new starte sehe ich das er ein modprobe fbcon machen will. Das Modul gibt es aber nicht. Ich hab keinen Framebuffer im Kernel und will auch keinen. Konfiguration ist genau die selbe wie hier auf meinem Laptop. Da läuft das prima.

Woran kann das liegen?

SebastianLast edited by Hollowman on Thu Jan 28, 2010 4:01 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Problem gelöst. Früher hat es gereicht X zu emergen und dann zu Starten um nen Hintergrund und nen Mauszeiger zu bekommen.

Heute muss man noch xterm installieren und die xinitrc anpassen.

Sebastian

----------

## DerSani

Danke    :Smile:   ich habe das gleiche Problem, emerge schon.

----------

